# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Necip Fazıl Kısakürek ve Alparslan Türkeş

## ceyda

Necip Fazıl Kısakürek ve Alparslan Türkeş


Yüzü içinden, içi yüzünden işaret veren bir insan... Yani bir içe sahip olduğunu, bir iç taşıdığını belirten bir ifâde... Umumiyetle olduğu gibi, içinin sığlığı veya derinliği yüzünde cemadlaşmış olanlardan değil... Gizli ve hattâ acı bir iç... Kendisini fâşetmeyen, dışına doğru gayet ihtiyatlı, sâkin, telâşsız ağırbaşlı bir seciye...

Besbelli ki, bu adam, günün (standard), aynı kalıptan dökme ucuz politikacılarından uzak... Onu, 27 Mayıs gece baskınını ihtilâl kabul etmeksizin, gerçek ihtilâlci tipine yakın görebilirsiniz.
Kendisini, partisine ümit elini uzattığım son seçimlerden 9-10 yıl önce tanımış, evimde ve evinde birkaç kere görmüş, derin bir nefs muhasebesine davet etmiş; ve açık söyleyeyim, hayalimdeki lidere nispetle fazla vâdedici bulamamıştım.

Bu arada, o, ağır ve dengeli adımlarla yürümeyi bildi; hiçbir tarafa kapılanmadı, saman alevinden âni zuhurlarla imtiyaz kazanma yoluna iltifat etmedi, kendine göre bir plân ve strateji sahibi olduğu hissini verdi ve bilhassa en mühim eseri olarak, ruhun fikrî kuvvetinden ziyade adale ve hareket gücüne bağlı bir gençlik örgütleştirmeyi bildi.Gerisi ve kendisine seçimlerde ettiğim hizmet malûm... Bunda âmil, onun çekiciliğinden ziyade dâvamızı kalpazanca yürütmeye bakanların iticiliği oldu.

Ezel ve ebed arası büyük dâva yolunda, Millî Türk Talebe Birliğinin misallendirdiği fikir ve iman mihrakına Türkeş'in hareketli gençliğini oturtmak, stratejilerin en yamanı olabilirdi. Türkeş bu sırrı anladı ve seçimlere doğru ilk karşılaşmamızda meşhur "Bildiri"sini yüzbinlerce bastırıp dağıttı.

Türkün ruh muhtevâsını kayıtsız ve şartsız İslâm olarak tespit eden ve her şeyi bu muhtevâya tabî kılan, metbûluğu islâma ve tâbiliği milliyetçiliğe bağlayan bu tarihî "Bildiri", tamamlığından zerre feda etmez ideolocyamızın Türkeş tarafından nasıl kucaklandığına ait huccet ve onun portresinde yepyeni bir renk... Bizim seçimlerdeki davranışımız ise bu ilk kucaklayışa verilmiş bir avans. Asıl ödenek ruhumuzun kasalarında ve mahfuzdur.

Bir portre içinde daha fazla tafsilât verilemeyeceğine göre, şu anda Türkeş, sadakat göstermemesini imkânsız gördüğümüz bu ilk kucak açışın ve bugüne dek kendisini yıpratmayışın, israf etmeyişin hakkiyle ümit beslemek zorunda olduğumuz tek çehre... 

• • • 

Türkeş'in Partisine gelince, daha ortada Erbakan yokken aramızda bazı temaslar olmuştu. Benim, Erenköyündeki evimde ve onun Ankara'daki apartmanında yemekler yendi. Bana kafalı ve kültürlü bir insan intibaını veren Dündar Taşer'in de katıldığı bu toplantılarda kendilerine bir anlaşma protokolü vermiş ve tek şartım olarak cihana İslâm projektöründen bakmak ve mihrak tefekkürü İslâmda merkezleştirmek esasını öne sürmüştüm.
Dündar Taşer'in cevabı şu olmuştu:

- Eğer biz bu protokolü imza edersek, Partimizi kapatırlar!

Diyememişti ki:

- Biz bu protokolü, meydan yerinde, Agorada, rejimin gözü önünde imzalayamayız; fakat parmaklarımızın tuttuğu kalemle atılacak imza yerine ruhumuzun parmağını basarak doğrulayabiliriz.

O gün, bugün, 10-12 yıldır, dâvamızın köprüsü altından nice sular geçti ve tam bir anlaşma ve kenedleşme imkânını bulamadığımız Türkeş ve arkadaşlarıyle aramızda hiçbir yakınlık istidadı beliremedi.

Son hâdiseler "Kimya kâğıdı" teşhisimizde dokunduğumuz gibi, artık bütün sahteliklerin ortaya dökülmesini ve hakikat ne taraftaysa gösterilmesini emrediyor artık...Bir röportaj münasebetiyle suallerini cevaplandırdığım Ülkücü Gençliğe ve dolayısiyle MHP'ye bağlılığını bilenler, beni, kiralık vicdan esnafı gibi bu defa MHP'den yana sanıyorlarsa, yalnız kendilerini görmekle kalıyorlar ve görüşlerinin sığlığında boğuluyorlar demektir.

Ben yalnız Hak'tan ve onun yoluna yol veren Büyük Doğu'dan yanayım...Ülkücü Gençlik veya Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi'ne karşı durumumu, bundan 10 yıl evvelki Büyük Doğu'da, "Kısakürek ve Türkeş anlaşması" başlığıyla çıkmış şu yazı, bütün tazeliğini muhafaza ederek gösterir:

- Haberiniz var mı. Kısakürek ile Türkeş anlaştılar!

- Necip Fazıl'ı kazandık! Bundan böyle onunla el eleyiz!

- Büyük Doğu'nun ilk sayısında kapak resmi Türkeş'e ait... Derginin altı sahifesi de bize tahsis ediliyor!

- Büyük Doğu'nun çıkmaya hazırlandığı günlerde habire çalıştırdıkları şifahî rotatiflerle, bazı siyasî mahfeller ve yüksek tahsil gençliği muhitinde yayılan yukarıdaki ve benzeri haberlere verilecek cevap, şu, elinizdeki Büyük Doğu'nun ifade ettiğinden başka bir şey olamaz. Böyleyken, değil Türkeş ve C.M.K.P., Roma'daki Vatikan'dan, Moskova'adaki Kremlin'e kadar bütün ideolocya merkezleriyle derhal anlaşmaya ve el ele vermeye hazır olduğumuzu bildirir ve bunun tek şartı olarak şu ana ölçünün kabulünü ileri süreriz:"Bütün emirleriyle Allah ve Resûlü... Gerisi topyekûn bâtıl!"

İsa Peygambere, atfedilen, doğruluk derecesini bilmediğimiz, fakat söz olarak çok sevdiğimiz bir düstur, bizi tam mânasıyle ifade eder:"- Bizden olmayanlar bize zıttır; bizimle cem etmeyenler dağıtır!"Bugün ise benim için MHP ve Ülkücü Gençlik, ümidimi kökünden baltalamış olanlara karşılık, Bozkurdu söğüt ağacına döndüreceği günün hasreti içinde, uzaklarda çakan bir "Ümid Burnu" feneri... Büyük Doğu gemisi Kâbe yolunda, Süveyş Kanalını ellerinde tutanlara mukabil, Ümid Burnu'ndan dolaşmaya katlanacak kadar fedakârlık gösterir de oradan da yol bulamazsa artık paraşütçü birliklerle tepeden inmeyi düşünmekten gayri bir hesap sahibi olamayacaktır.
İster arkamızda milyonlar olsun, ister tek başımıza kalalım, yolumuz budur!Aynen mürşidimizin diliyle:"- O ki Allah'tan mahrumdur, neye maliktir; ve o ki, Allah'a maliktir, neden mahrumdur?.."

*MEĞER NEYMİŞ?*

Neticede ne oldu? Muradımız meğer neymiş? Benim MHP'li bir gazetede, içimde uzun zamandır bir su seviyesi gibi yükselen iradî bir davranışla, bellibaşlı bir plân çerçevesi içinde, fakat belki biraz gecikecek olduğu halde sırf bazı anlayışsız ve nasipsizlerin itişi yüzünden kaleme aldığım yazılar meğer ne gibi bir hedef kolluyormuş?

Bu gaye, 3 Mayıs günü Alpaslan Türkeş'in bütün ajanslara ve gazetelere verdiği el ilânı şeklinde bastırıp Anadolu'nun her tarafına dağıttırdığı (Türk Milletine Beyanname) isimli bildiri ortaya çıkıncaya kadar sezilemedi. Sadece anlaşılamamakla da kalmadı; bütün maskaralık ve sahtekârlıklara karşı şahlanma zemini arayan iki büyük gençlik grubundan ruh pınarı Millî Türk Talebe Birliği topluluğu ile adale şelâlesi ülkücü Gençlik arasında kurmaya çalıştığım köprü hikmetini de anlayan olmadı. Aksine, bu hareketimi, yavrusunu boğan kedi misaline kadar tersinden yorumlayanlar görüldü.

İslâm stratejisini patikalarda ve çıkmaz sokaklarda hebâ eden Millî Selâmet Partisi'ne karşı tavrım da, özlediğim parti veya için için yetişme muhitlerini körleştirmekten başka bir rol oynamaması bakımından en büyük takdirle karşılanacağına, iç ve gizli maktâları göremeyenlerce üzüntülere ve şahsım hakkında şüphelere yol açtı.

İster gençlik safları, ister parti blokları arasında gûya mânamızdan izler taşıyıp da o izler adına bize nâdanlık gösterenlere topyekûn cevabımız, eski Yunan'ın (Attik) devresinde (lirik) şiirin babası (Pindaros)un, hem de (Perikles) çığırının pırlanta cemiyeti hakkında söylediği bir sözdür:- "Meğerse ben, bütün bir ömür, katırlara saman yedirmek dururken yemliklerine çiçek doldurmuşum! Vâh emeklerime!"

Bu hal o kadar gücüme gitti ki, onun dâvamızı nasıl iflâsa götürdüğünü göstermek için, kalbime, Türkiye çapında bir haykırış koparmak arzusu düştü. Haykırışımı bir basın toplantısı halinde bütün ajanslara ve gazetelere vermeye kadar düşündüm.

İşte:"Son zamanlarda MHP'den yana bir gazetede vâki neşriyatım, hâdiseleri, topraktaki süprüntülük ağaç döküntülerinden ele alıp dallara uzanamayan ve köke inemeyen bazı cüceler âleminde, şahsıma ve fikirlerime karşı dil uzatma vesilesi olmuştur.Vaziyetimi, böylelerine karşı değil de, mâneviyatçı ve mukaddesatçı, sâf ve som Türk Gençliğine ve umumî efkârına belirtmekte isabet görüyorum:

1 - Kurulduğu ândan başlayarak hakkında daima şüpheci bir ihtiyat muhafaza ettiğim, türlü koalisyon ve muvazaalarla hükûmete girdiği günden beri de hiçbir tutum ve davranışını benimsemediğim, kendi öz gazetesinde bile en acı tenkitlere hedef tuttuğum, nihayet 4 yıldır belki 40 mahrem toplantıda gerekli yüksek stratejiye çağırdığım, fakat hiçbir defa hiçbir semere alamadığım ve "Büyük Doğu idealinin düşük çocuğu" diye vasıflandırdığım Millî Selâmet Partisi'ni, güdücüsü bakımından, bugün, devam ettirdiği hal ve tavır üzerine, manevî kursağında ekmeği yatan bir baba hakkiyle, aziz dâvamızın harcayıcısı ve batırıcısı olarak ilân ederim! Ne yazık ki, bugünedek küfrün halis müslümanlar hakkında kullandığı "istismar" kelimesi, şimdi aynı müslümanlar tarafından bu güdücü ve tâbileri hakkında kullanılsa yeredir. Taban münezzeh, fakat zirve müttehim...

2 - Yazılarımda motor ve adale kuvveti olarak gösterdiğim Ülkücüler çevresiyle, beyin ve kalb merkezi diye nitelediğim M.T.T.B. muhitini, herbirinin eksiğini öbüründe tamamlaması, halis milliyetçiliği kabukta değil, ruhî muhtevada bulması ve mutlaka elele kucak kucağa gelmesi gereken iki ana topluluk şeklinde gösterir ve yazılarımdaki temel plânın bu gâyeden ibaret olduğunu belirtirim.

3 - Mebusluğu, Senatörüğü, Bakanlığı, şu veya bu makamı Hakk'ın bana bahşettiği bugünkü manevî makam yanında ancak küçülme diye ele aldığımın bilinmesini diler ve böylece tam bir hasbîlik kürsüsünden haykırırım ki, İslâmı başına taç diye giyecek ve o tacın altındaki gövdeyi sadece taca hizetçi bilecek ve 150 yıllık sahte inkılâplar boyunca bu dâvanın en ince ve üstün stratejisini sürdürecek partiye talibim; onun mevcutlar içinden ve dışından olup olamayacağını dikkatle takip durumundayım ve karanlık ufuklarımızda beklediğimiz müjdeden bazı çakıntılar görmekte ve pek yakında bir güneş bombasının infilâkını beklemekteyim.
Bana çatanlara gelince, bunlar, bazı başlıklarına yeni moda kelle resimleri yerine kara sinek markası konulması gereken (amip) kalemler... (Amip)lere kurşun sıkılmaz.Hakk'ın bu ve öbür dünyada mîzanına inanmış müminlerin rahatlığı içindeyim."

Fakat sonradan vazgeçtim. Belki İlâhî bir tecelli ile kendi kendilerini ıslah yoluna girerler diye, işi Allah düşmanlarınca istismar edilmesi mümkün çapta ayyûka çıkarmayı doğru bulmadım ve bir (oto kritik) mahiyetinde bizden bir iki neşir organiyle "Rapor 3"e tahsis etmeyi uygun buldum.
Ve işte "bildiri"de beklediğimi kaydettiğim güneş bombası patladı.Alparaslan Türkeş, 13 Mayıs günü "Türk Milletine Beyanname" başlığı altında kaleme alıp bütün ajanslar ve gazetelere gönderdiği ve milyonlarca nüsha bastırıp her tarafa yağdırdığı tarihî bildiri ile, takip ettiğim stratejiyi taclandırmış ve kendisini hilkatindeki altun mâdenin 24 âyarlık keyfiyeti içinde göstermiş oldu.

*TÜRK MİLLETİNE BEYANNAME*

"MHP'nin lideri Alparslan Türkeş, 1977 seçimi eşiğinde nefsinin ve partisinin hesabını şöylece vermek mevkiindedir:

1 - Alparaslan Türkeş, yatalak bir idareye karşı, fikirsiz bir hareket saydığı 1960 ihtilâline, başta, sırf bir fikir yönü vermek ve Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi'nin ihtilâli sömürmesine mâni olmak için katılmış fakat bu gidiş önlenemeyince uzak kalmış, Türk Milleti ve tarihinin ihtilâl kadrosuna biçtiği suçluluk dairesinin dışında kalmayı ve ibrasına nail olmayı şart bilmiştir.

2 - Alparslan Türkeş ve Parti'sinin dünya görüşü, ruhî muhtevaya bağlı milliyetçilik olarak metbûluğu (bağlı olunan) ruha ve tabiiliği milliyete veren bir anlayış içinde tek kelimeyle İslâm imanıdır.

3 - Alparaslan Türkeş ve Partisi, milliyetçiliği, içi kevserle dolu bir kâse şeklinde görür, ana kıymeti kâsede değil, kevserde bulur ve o kevserin nûrunu ışıldattığı nispette kâseye değer verir.

4 - Alparslan Türkeş ve Partisi, bugün en keskin bunalımını yaşayan insanlığa yol gösterici istikamet oklarını, Kâinatın Efendisi'nce getirilmiş ruh ve ahlâk ölçüleri olarak ilân eder ve tasarılarını, hasretlerini, her şeyini bu inanç mihrakında toplar.

5 - Dostluk ve düşmanlık kutuplarımızı tâyinde kıstaslarımız şudur ki: Ferd, zümre, sınıf ve makam olarak her kim ve her ne olursa olsun, Hakk'ın düşmanları düşmanımız, Hakk'ın dostları dostumuzdur.

Türk Milletinin maruz bulunduğu derin bunalımın tarihî gelişmesi bakımından yöneticilerin Türk Milletinin dert ve ızdıraplarının sebeplerini teşhis edemediklerini, tedbir ve çarelerde revizyona tabi tutamadıklarını ve taklitçi kaldıklarını görüyoruz.Türk'ün ruh köküne inmeyen ve bağlanmayan her tedbirin temelsiz kalacağı inancındayız.

1977 seçimlerinin eşiğinde, başta milliyetçi, mukaddesatçı Türk gençliği bulunmak üzere, Alparslan Türkeş ve Partisinin hüviyeti bu satırların ifade ettiği derin mânalardan ibarettir." 

*ALPARSLAN TÜRKEŞ
MHP GENEL BAŞKANI*

Onu da benim beyannamem takip etti:

*BEYANNAME*

M.H.P. Genel Başkanı Alparslan Türkeş'in "Türk Milletine Beyannamesi"ni okudum.
Pılı-pırtı odalarının raflarında dizili, kapağı arkasına devrik ve içi boş, hattâ süprüntü dolu teneke konserve kutuları halindeki partiler arasında, bugünden itibaren MHP, nazarımda bambaşka bir mâna ve hüviyet sahibidir. Onu, müslümanlık ve Türklüğün gerçek hakkını vermeye namzet bir topluluk olarak anıyor ve canımın içinden selâmlıyorum.Bu beyanname, tâ Cava'daki mü'minle Amerika'daki zenci müslümana kadar bütün İslâm âlemini ihtizaza getirecek ve oluş dâvasını temellendirecek kıymette tarihî bir hâdisedir. İdeal yumağımızın her lifini içinde saklayan bir tohum... İslâm âleminin Türkiye'den beklediği zuhur ve tecellinin tohumu... 

Türkeş beyannamesinde dört ana esası, bir binanın dört direği halinde vazetmektedir:

1 - 1960 gece baskınının sorumluları arasında değildir.

2 - Posa ve kabuk milliyetçiliğinden uzak ve ruhî muhtevâya tâbi mânada milliyetçidir.

3- Başını dayadığı tek ruhî muhtevâ, yine tek kelimeyle ve bütün ölçüleriyle İSLÂM'dır.

4 - Son 150 yıllık taklit devremizin bütün sahtekârlıklarını tezgâhlayacak ve gerçek oluşu billûrlaştıracak bir tarih (revizyon)una taliptir.

Ne Mebus, ne Senatör, ne Bakan, ne şu, ne bu !.. Allah'ın bana biçtiği manevî makam ve memuriyeti bunlardan hiçbiri tercüme edemez. Bu bakımdan en canhıraş ihlâs ve hasbîlik kürsüsünden haykırıyorum: 40 yıllık mücadele ve yepyeni bir gençlik inşası hayatımda, bugün, bu beyannameden, bu beyannamenin sahibine ve partisine taktığı şeref ve mesuliyet bâzubendinden sonra, artık, emin olmaya yakın bir ümid nefesi alabilirim.150 yıldır hergün biraz daha artıcı bir hasretle kurtarıcısını bekleyen Türk Milletine "beklediğin geliyor!" müjdesini vermenin ilk ümid günü bu tarihî ândır.

"Emin olmaya yakın ümid" ışığının çaktığını gördüğüme ve bu ışığı nice defa hayâl edip de karanlıklara düştüğüme göre, bundan böyle yeni inkisarlara tahammülü kalmıyan yanık yüreğimi, dâva yolunda en küçük istikamet hatasına razı olmaz bir hassasiyetle bu beyannamenin halkaladığı sıcak avuçlara bırakıyor ve 40 yıllık emeğimin semeresini bu çevrenin aksiyoncu ruhundan bekliyor ve istiyorum!

İçi alev alev müslüman, dışı pırıl pırıl Türk ve içi dışına hâkim, dışı içine köle, yeni Türk neslinin maya çanağı olmak ehliyeti hangi topluluktaysa ben oradayım.

Allah'ın inayeti ve Resûlünün ruhaniyeti bu yoldakilerin üzerinde olsun!..

*Necip FAZIL*

• • • 

İhtimal âleminde, nefsini böyle bir beyannamenin bağı ile sımsıkı sarıp da sonra onu çözebilmenin özür ve çaresini tedarik etmek diye bir şey mevcut olmadığına, beyannamenin her harfinden ihlâs ve samimiyet aktığına, esasen Türkeş her haliyle böyle bir şüpheden münezzeh ve herhangi bir menfaat hesabından müstağni bulunduğuna göre...
Bütün bu gayretler,
Meğer neymiş?
Neye imiş?
Niçin imiş?
El-cevab:
Sadece Allah ile Resûlünün, en ince, en nâzik ve en halis mânada yolunu açmak içinmiş!

----------

